# Pacific Rim maltese specialty results



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

PACIFIC RIM MALTESE CLUB
SPECIALTY SHOW WITH SWEEPSTAKES

THURSDAY, JULY 17, 2008
PORTLAND, OREGON
SWEEPSTAKES
JUDGE: MR. FREDRICK R. STEPHENS

MALTESE SWEEPSTAKES, Dogs, 6 months and under 9 months
*1* (5) SENOJ'S ENVY'S TREASURE. TR731420/01. 12/15/2007. Breeder(s), Cindy J. Jones. By, Ch. Senoj's Treasure of Kandu–Senoj's Hotty, She's My Bad.
OWNER(S): Cindy J. Jones.

MALTESE SWEEPSTAKES, Dogs, 9 months and under 12 months
*1* (7) BELLARATA'S STAY PUFT MARSHMALLOW MAN. TR680732/01. 10/2/2007. Breeder(s), Stacy Nagatani. By, Ch. Sinphony Of Venice Myheartiscallingme–
Midis Ritzys Cadillac Style. OWNER(S): Stacy Nagatani.
A (9) RICHELIEU'S UNMISTAKABLE ANGEL. TR748601/01. 10/11/2007. Breeder(s), Owners. By, Ch. Richelieu's Undeniable–Ch. Richelieu's Frosted Lil Angel.
OWNER(S): Judy E. McQuiston & Wagner & Pat Fernandes.

MALTESE SWEEPSTAKES, Dogs, 12 months and under 18 months
*1* (13) DELCOST MARC BY DESIGN. TR751004/01. 3/23/2007. Breeder(s), Owner. By, Ch. Divine's Marc of Friendship–Ch. Divine's Double The Trouble. OWNER(S):
Mrs. Christina R. Gillies. (Pat Keen Fernandes, Agent)

MALTESE SWEEPSTAKES, Bitches, 6 months and under 9 months
*2* (6) HI-LITE RIVER DANCE FEVER. TR725462/01. 11/23/2007. Breeder(s), Pamela Armstrong. By, Ch. Patrician Psyche at Hi-Lite–Ch. Hi Lite Dance Fever.
OWNER(S): Pamela Armstrong. /span>
*1* (8) SENOJ'S TAYLORED REMARC OF AVANTE. TR7322273/01. 12/24/2007. Breeder(s), Cindy J. Jones. By, Ch. Divines Nuttin But Remarcable–Senoj' s Taylored
by Chance. OWNER(S): Cindy J. Jones.

MALTESE SWEEPSTAKES, Bitches, 9 months and under 12 months
A (10) MISTY RIDGE'S SHINNIN STARR C ME RISE. TR714105/01. 9/8/2007. Breeder(s), Barbara A. Dodge. By, Philibuster of Moderna–Ch. Misty Ridge's Mystic
Moment. OWNER(S): Barbara A. Dodge. (Vicki Cooper, Agent)
*1* (12) RICHELIEU STARHILL FRONT PAGE NEWS. TR713743/01. 7/20/2007. Breeder(s), Pat Keen-Fernandes, Wagner Fernandes & Judy E. McQuiston. By,
Monesta's Richelieu Thrill Me–Richelieu Sugar Shock. OWNER(S): Karen Kouretas Hill, Kristina Hill & Pat Fernandes. (Bitch) (Junior Showmanship #6)

MALTESE SWEEPSTAKES, Bitches, 12 months and under 18 months
*1* (14) SU-LE'S SPARROW AT HI LITE. TR673982/01. 6/29/2007. Breeder(s), Barbara J. Bergquist. By, Ch.. Su-Le's Chief Joseph II–Su-Le's Chickasaw Chickadee.
OWNER(S): Pamela Armstrong.

Best in Sweepstakes_ ___13______ Best of Opp osite Sex in Sweepstakes_ ___14______

BREED CLASSES
JUDGE: MS. LORAINE BOUTWELL

MALTESE, Puppy Dogs, 6 months and under 9 months

*1* 5 SENOJ'S ENVY'S TREASURE. TR731420/01. 12/15/2007. Breeder(s), Cindy J. Jones. By, Ch. Senoj's Treasure of Kandu–Senoj's Hotty, She's My Bad.
OWNER(S): Cindy J. Jones.

MALTESE, Puppy Dogs, 9 months and under 12 months

*2* 7 BELLARATA'S STAY PUFT MARSHMALLOW MAN. TR680732/01. 10/2/2007. Breeder(s), Stacy Nagatani. By, Ch. Sinphony Of Venice Myheartiscallingme–
Midis Ritzys Cadillac Style. OWNER(S): Stacy Nagatani.

*1* 9 RICHELIEU'S UNMISTAKABLE ANGEL. TR748601/01. 10/11/2007. Breeder(s), Owners. By, Ch. Richelieu's Undeniable–Ch. Richelieu's Frosted Lil Angel.
OWNER(S): Judy E. McQuiston & Wagner & Pat Fernandes.

MALTESE, Bred by Exhibitor Dogs

*1* 11 NOTORI'S NICOLICIOUS OF TNT. TR679158/01. 8/29/2007. Breeder(s), Char Woltner & Theresa Meyer. By, Ch. Kandu's Sailor in Dress White–TNT's Glory of
Notori. OWNER(S): Char Woltner.

MALTESE, Open Dogs

*1 / W / BW* 13 DELCOST MARC BY DESIGN. TR751004/01. 3/23/2007. Breeder(s), Owner. By, Ch. Divine's Marc of Friendship–Ch. Divine's Double The Trouble. OWNER(S):
Mrs. Christina R. Gillies. (Pat Keen Fernandes, Agent)

*3* 15 RHAPSODY'S BAYBREEZE SMART ALEC. TR585808/01. 8/29/2007. Breeder(s), Tonia Holibaugh. By, Ch. Rhapsody's Smart Remark–Ch. Chrismans Shocked
Silly. OWNER(S): Ron Stonke & Tonia Holibaugh.

*2* 17 MONTARA'S OH SO HANSOME MORIAH. TR636387/01. 11/24/2006. Breeder(s), Elizabeth Dean & Patrick Sharit. By, Marcris Divine Power–Ch. Montara's Stars
And Stripes. OWNER(S): Eileen Bentz & Sarah Bentz. (Molly Exner-Howell, Agent)

Winners Dog____13______ Reserve____17______

MALTESE, Puppy Bitches, 6 months and under 9 months

*2* 6 HI-LITE RIVER DANCE FEVER. TR725462/01. 11/23/2007. Breeder(s), Pamela Armstrong. By, Ch. Patrician Psyche at Hi-Lite–Ch.. Hi Lite Dance Fever.
OWNER(S): Pamela Armstrong.

*1 / R* 8 SENOJ'S TAYLORED REMARC OF AVANTE. TR7322273/01. 12/24/2007. Breeder(s), Cindy J. Jones. By, Ch. Divines Nuttin But Remarcable–Senoj' s Taylored
by Chance. OWNER(S): Cindy J. Jones.

MALTESE, Puppy Bitches, 9 months and under 12 months

A 10 MISTY RIDGE'S SHINNIN STARR C ME RISE. TR714105/01. 9/8/2007. Breeder(s), Barbara A. Dodge. By, Philibuster of Moderna–Ch. Misty Ridge's Mystic
Moment. OWNER(S): Barbara A. Dodge. (Vicki Cooper, Agent)

*1* 12 RICHELIEU STARHILL FRONT PAGE NEWS. TR713743/01. 7/20/2007. Breeder(s), Pat Keen-Fernandes, Wagner Fernandes & Judy E. McQuiston. By,
Monesta's Richelieu Thrill Me–Richelieu Sugar Shock. OWNER(S): Karen Kouretas Hill, Kristina Hill & Pat Fernandes. (Bitch) (Junior Showmanship #6)

MALTESE, Bitches, 12 months and under 18 months

*1 *14 SU-LE'S SPARROW AT HI LITE. TR673982/01. 6/29/2007. Breeder(s), Barbara J. Bergquist. By, Ch. Su-Le's Chief Joseph II–Su-Le's Chickasaw Chickadee.
OWNER(S): Pamela Armstrong.

A 16 MALT ANGEL WHITECLIFF MARANATHA. TR666568/01. 6/25/2007. Breeder(s), Sheri Alquist & Sheila Riley. By, Ch. Divine's Bright Morning Star–Ch. Malt
Angel Whitecliff's Trinity. OWNER(S): Larry & Angela Stanberry.

MALTESE, Open Bitches

*3* 18 BENATONE BRITISH GOLD. TR625679/02. 10/20/2006. Breeder(s), Miss Sarah Jackson & Mrs. Rosemary Jackson. By, Ch. Hi-Lite Risqué Gold Fever–Cover Girl
V. Voorne's Home. OWNER(S): Pamela Armstrong.

A 20 RHAPSODY'S TOO MANY REMARKS. TR673799/02. 5/4/2007. Breeder(s), Tonia Holibaugh. By, Rhapsody's Witty Remark–Rhapsody' s Flirty Remark.
OWNER(S): Barbara L. Davis. (Tonia Holibaugh, Agent)

*2* 22 HI-LITE OLYMPIC PRIMROSE. TR563431/01. 8/6/2006. Breeder(s), Pamela Armstrong & Ron Stonke. By, Ch. Hi-Lite Jungle Rhythm–Ch. Safire Dazzling Rubyan..
OWNER(S): Gary L. LaRue & Pamela Armstrong.

*1 / W / OS*24 DIVINE'S DREAM OF A ROSE BLOSSOM. TR618310/01. 1/19/2007. Breeder(s), Larry & Angela Stanberry. By, Ch. Laureal's Divine Design–Ch. Divine Dreams of
Veranda Blossoms. OWNER(S): Larry & Angela Stanberry.

Winners Bitch_____24_____ Reserve____8______

MALTESE, Best of Breed Competition

27 CH. RICHELIEU'S UNDENIABLE. TR438703/05. 6/22/2005. Breeder(s), Owners. By, Ch. Funny Ladies Heart Throb–Ch. Richelieu's Gloria of Candy. OWNER(S):
Judy E. McQuiston & Wagner & Pat Fernandes. (Dog).

*B* 29 CH. RHAPSODY'S SMART REMARK. TR449375/02. 9/18/2005. Breeder(s), Tonia Holibaugh. By, Ch. Divine's Marc of Friendship–Rhapsody' s Calamity Jane.
OWNER(S): Anja Mali & Tonia Holibaugh . (Dog) (Tonia Holibaugh, Agent).

Best of Breed____29______ Best of Winners____13_____ Best of Opposite Sex___24_____

Best Puppy____8______ Best Bred by Exhibitor___ __11____

JUNIOR SHOWMANSHIP COMPETITION
JUDGE: MR. FREDRICK R. STEPHENS

JUNIOR SHOWMANSHIP, Open Class
*2* JR 5 MARINA NAGATANI. 60710449002. 12/10/98. DREAMS OF SUNNYDALE ILLUSEN. TR455338/04. 10/24/2005. Maltese. (Bitch). Breeder, Sheri Alquist. By, Ch.
Hi-Lite Elisha For Maltangel-Whiteclif f Candle In The Wind. OWNER: Stacy Nagatani & Marina Nagatani. (Bitch)
*1* JR 6 KRISTINA HILL. 92080500. 8/5/92. RICHELIEU STARHILL FRONT PAGE NEWS. TR713743/01. 7/20/2007. Maltese. (Bitch). Breeder, Pat Keen-Fernandes,
Wagner Fernandes & Judy E. McQuiston. By, Monesta's Richelieu Thrill Me-Richelieu Sugar Shock. OWNER: Karen Kouretas Hill, Kristina Hill & Pat
Fernandes. (Breed #23).

Best Junior Handler____JR 6______
/span>


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow! That's a lot of info! 

Looks like Chowder did pretty well  and of course, so did Marina!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations Stacy, Marina, Chowder and Lucy! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: (And thanks for
putting up the results - it's nice to see that Bonbon's relatives are doing well too.)


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

arty: arty: arty: 
Congrats to Chowder, Lucy, Marina and Stacy!!!!

Thanks for sharing with all of us!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: How exciting!!! Just seeing your names makes me feel like I'm a part of the action - after all I (sort of) know two winners!!!!

OK - so where are we going next? :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What fun reading! Thanks Stacy for posting the results. As I said in my email I'm glad you had such a good time and you and Marina did so well. I had to smile when I saw Shoni's 1/2 sister did so well. She's #8 6-9 mo. old bitch--Senoj's Taylored Remarc of Avante. Avante is Shoni's breeder, and this little girl's Daddy is Shoni's Daddy. Hurrah for Marcus (CH Nuttin But Remarcable). Not only were the 2 top males # 29 and #13 Shoni's uncles thro' Marc, but a couple other winners were from his mother's side.

I know, I'm nuts for pedigrees.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 23 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609979


> What fun reading! Thanks Stacy for posting the results. As I said in my email I'm glad you had such a good time and you and Marina did so well. I had to smile when I saw Shoni's 1/2 sister did so well. She's #8 6-9 mo. old bitch--Senoj's Taylored Remarc of Avante. Avante is Shoni's breeder, and this little girl's Daddy is Shoni's Daddy. Hurrah for Marcus (CH Nuttin But Remarcable). Not only were the 2 top males # 29 and #13 Shoni's uncles thro' Marc, but a couple other winners were from his mother's side.
> 
> I know, I'm nuts for pedigrees. [/B]


Me too, Dee :bysmilie:. Bonbon is a half sister to Richelieu's Star Hill Front Page News through her dad, Monesta's Richelieu
Thrill Me, a niece (or something) to Deni (his mother is her grandmother), and some sort of relation too complicated to even
contemplate to Richelieu's Unmistakable Angel, through Deni, his dad. 

And I'm my own grandpaw...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 23 2008, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609979


> What fun reading! Thanks Stacy for posting the results. As I said in my email I'm glad you had such a good time and you and Marina did so well. I had to smile when I saw Shoni's 1/2 sister did so well. She's #8 6-9 mo. old bitch--Senoj's Taylored Remarc of Avante. Avante is Shoni's breeder, and this little girl's Daddy is Shoni's Daddy. Hurrah for Marcus (CH Nuttin But Remarcable). Not only were the 2 top males # 29 and #13 Shoni's uncles thro' Marc, but a couple other winners were from his mother's side.
> 
> I know, I'm nuts for pedigrees. [/B]


Shoni's half sister is gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous. Marina showed her for Cindy in sweeps, that was fun for them both I think! I want to say her name is Missy but I might be wrong, LOL. They did the sweeps kind of weird so boys and girls competed together for best in sweeps, so Cindy had a boy and girl to take in - which is why Marina wound up helping her. Cindy has some very pretty little puppies. Marina wanted to take her little boy home, LOL. There was some serious bonding going on there, hehe. 

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 23 2008, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610029


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 23 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609979





> What fun reading! Thanks Stacy for posting the results. As I said in my email I'm glad you had such a good time and you and Marina did so well. I had to smile when I saw Shoni's 1/2 sister did so well. She's #8 6-9 mo. old bitch--Senoj's Taylored Remarc of Avante. Avante is Shoni's breeder, and this little girl's Daddy is Shoni's Daddy. Hurrah for Marcus (CH Nuttin But Remarcable). Not only were the 2 top males # 29 and #13 Shoni's uncles thro' Marc, but a couple other winners were from his mother's side.
> 
> I know, I'm nuts for pedigrees. [/B]


Me too, Dee :bysmilie:. Bonbon is a half sister to Richelieu's Star Hill Front Page News through her dad, Monesta's Richelieu
Thrill Me, a niece (or something) to Deni (his mother is her grandmother), and some sort of relation too complicated to even
contemplate to Richelieu's Unmistakable Angel, through Deni, his dad. 

And I'm my own grandpaw... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Page (Richeliau's Star Hill Front Page News) is beautiful. She sure has blossomed from the first time I saw her. Kristina does a fantastic job with her.

You're confusing me with the Deni relations, LOL! Although it doesn't take much. I love Deni, talk about a sweet boy!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 23 2008, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610029


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 23 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609979





> What fun reading! Thanks Stacy for posting the results. As I said in my email I'm glad you had such a good time and you and Marina did so well. I had to smile when I saw Shoni's 1/2 sister did so well. She's #8 6-9 mo. old bitch--Senoj's Taylored Remarc of Avante. Avante is Shoni's breeder, and this little girl's Daddy is Shoni's Daddy. Hurrah for Marcus (CH Nuttin But Remarcable). Not only were the 2 top males # 29 and #13 Shoni's uncles thro' Marc, but a couple other winners were from his mother's side.
> 
> I know, I'm nuts for pedigrees. [/B]


Me too, Dee :bysmilie:. Bonbon is a half sister to Richelieu's Star Hill Front Page News through her dad, *Monesta's Richelieu
Thrill Me*, a niece (or something) to Deni (his mother is her grandmother), and some sort of relation too complicated to even
contemplate to Richelieu's Unmistakable Angel, through Deni, his dad. 

And I'm my own grandpaw... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's Jax's dad too!  Looks like Bonnie and Jax are brother/sister! :wub2:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 23 2008, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610135


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 23 2008, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610029





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 23 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609979





> What fun reading! Thanks Stacy for posting the results. As I said in my email I'm glad you had such a good time and you and Marina did so well. I had to smile when I saw Shoni's 1/2 sister did so well. She's #8 6-9 mo. old bitch--Senoj's Taylored Remarc of Avante. Avante is Shoni's breeder, and this little girl's Daddy is Shoni's Daddy. Hurrah for Marcus (CH Nuttin But Remarcable). Not only were the 2 top males # 29 and #13 Shoni's uncles thro' Marc, but a couple other winners were from his mother's side.
> 
> I know, I'm nuts for pedigrees. [/B]


Me too, Dee :bysmilie:. Bonbon is a half sister to Richelieu's Star Hill Front Page News through her dad, *Monesta's Richelieu
Thrill Me*, a niece (or something) to Deni (his mother is her grandmother), and some sort of relation too complicated to even
contemplate to Richelieu's Unmistakable Angel, through Deni, his dad. 

And I'm my own grandpaw... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's Jax's dad too!  Looks like Bonnie and Jax are brother/sister! :wub2:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Definitely at least half - who is Jax's mom?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 23 2008, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610123


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 23 2008, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609979





> What fun reading! Thanks Stacy for posting the results. As I said in my email I'm glad you had such a good time and you and Marina did so well. I had to smile when I saw Shoni's 1/2 sister did so well. She's #8 6-9 mo. old bitch--Senoj's Taylored Remarc of Avante. Avante is Shoni's breeder, and this little girl's Daddy is Shoni's Daddy. Hurrah for Marcus (CH Nuttin But Remarcable). Not only were the 2 top males # 29 and #13 Shoni's uncles thro' Marc, but a couple other winners were from his mother's side.
> 
> I know, I'm nuts for pedigrees. [/B]


Shoni's half sister is gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous. Marina showed her for Cindy in sweeps, that was fun for them both I think! I want to say her name is Missy but I might be wrong, LOL. They did the sweeps kind of weird so boys and girls competed together for best in sweeps, so Cindy had a boy and girl to take in - which is why Marina wound up helping her. Cindy has some very pretty little puppies. Marina wanted to take her little boy home, LOL. There was some serious bonding going on there, hehe. 

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 23 2008, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610029


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 23 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609979





> What fun reading! Thanks Stacy for posting the results. As I said in my email I'm glad you had such a good time and you and Marina did so well. I had to smile when I saw Shoni's 1/2 sister did so well. She's #8 6-9 mo. old bitch--Senoj's Taylored Remarc of Avante. Avante is Shoni's breeder, and this little girl's Daddy is Shoni's Daddy. Hurrah for Marcus (CH Nuttin But Remarcable). Not only were the 2 top males # 29 and #13 Shoni's uncles thro' Marc, but a couple other winners were from his mother's side.
> 
> I know, I'm nuts for pedigrees. [/B]


Me too, Dee :bysmilie:. Bonbon is a half sister to Richelieu's Star Hill Front Page News through her dad, Monesta's Richelieu
Thrill Me, a niece (or something) to Deni (his mother is her grandmother), and some sort of relation too complicated to even
contemplate to Richelieu's Unmistakable Angel, through Deni, his dad. 

And I'm my own grandpaw... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Page (Richeliau's Star Hill Front Page News) is beautiful. She sure has blossomed from the first time I saw her. Kristina does a fantastic job with her.

You're confusing me with the Deni relations, LOL! Although it doesn't take much. I love Deni, talk about a sweet boy!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Stacy - if I'm confusing you, it's because I'm confused. I met Pat with Deni at Westminster in Feb, and she said Deni was
Bonnie's uncle - Deni's mom is Bonnie's grandmother. I was never very good at genealogy - for all I know they could be
third cousins twice removed! :bysmilie:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 23 2008, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610162


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 23 2008, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610135





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 23 2008, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610029





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 23 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609979





> What fun reading! Thanks Stacy for posting the results. As I said in my email I'm glad you had such a good time and you and Marina did so well. I had to smile when I saw Shoni's 1/2 sister did so well. She's #8 6-9 mo. old bitch--Senoj's Taylored Remarc of Avante. Avante is Shoni's breeder, and this little girl's Daddy is Shoni's Daddy. Hurrah for Marcus (CH Nuttin But Remarcable). Not only were the 2 top males # 29 and #13 Shoni's uncles thro' Marc, but a couple other winners were from his mother's side.
> 
> I know, I'm nuts for pedigrees. [/B]


Me too, Dee :bysmilie:. Bonbon is a half sister to Richelieu's Star Hill Front Page News through her dad, *Monesta's Richelieu
Thrill Me*, a niece (or something) to Deni (his mother is her grandmother), and some sort of relation too complicated to even
contemplate to Richelieu's Unmistakable Angel, through Deni, his dad. 

And I'm my own grandpaw... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's Jax's dad too!  Looks like Bonnie and Jax are brother/sister! :wub2:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Definitely at least half - who is Jax's mom?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Jax's mom is Trouble with Angel.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 23 2008, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610163


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 23 2008, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610123





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 23 2008, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609979





> What fun reading! Thanks Stacy for posting the results. As I said in my email I'm glad you had such a good time and you and Marina did so well. I had to smile when I saw Shoni's 1/2 sister did so well. She's #8 6-9 mo. old bitch--Senoj's Taylored Remarc of Avante. Avante is Shoni's breeder, and this little girl's Daddy is Shoni's Daddy. Hurrah for Marcus (CH Nuttin But Remarcable). Not only were the 2 top males # 29 and #13 Shoni's uncles thro' Marc, but a couple other winners were from his mother's side.
> 
> I know, I'm nuts for pedigrees. [/B]


Shoni's half sister is gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous. Marina showed her for Cindy in sweeps, that was fun for them both I think! I want to say her name is Missy but I might be wrong, LOL. They did the sweeps kind of weird so boys and girls competed together for best in sweeps, so Cindy had a boy and girl to take in - which is why Marina wound up helping her. Cindy has some very pretty little puppies. Marina wanted to take her little boy home, LOL. There was some serious bonding going on there, hehe. 

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 23 2008, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610029


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 23 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609979





> What fun reading! Thanks Stacy for posting the results. As I said in my email I'm glad you had such a good time and you and Marina did so well. I had to smile when I saw Shoni's 1/2 sister did so well. She's #8 6-9 mo. old bitch--Senoj's Taylored Remarc of Avante. Avante is Shoni's breeder, and this little girl's Daddy is Shoni's Daddy. Hurrah for Marcus (CH Nuttin But Remarcable). Not only were the 2 top males # 29 and #13 Shoni's uncles thro' Marc, but a couple other winners were from his mother's side.
> 
> I know, I'm nuts for pedigrees. [/B]


Me too, Dee :bysmilie: . Bonbon is a half sister to Richelieu's Star Hill Front Page News through her dad, Monesta's Richelieu
Thrill Me, a niece (or something) to Deni (his mother is her grandmother), and some sort of relation too complicated to even
contemplate to Richelieu's Unmistakable Angel, through Deni, his dad. 

And I'm my own grandpaw...  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Page (Richeliau's Star Hill Front Page News) is beautiful. She sure has blossomed from the first time I saw her. Kristina does a fantastic job with her.

You're confusing me with the Deni relations, LOL! Although it doesn't take much. I love Deni, talk about a sweet boy!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Stacy - if I'm confusing you, it's because I'm confused. I met Pat with Deni at Westminster in Feb, and she said Deni was
Bonnie's uncle - Deni's mom is Bonnie's grandmother. I was never very good at genealogy - for all I know they could be
third cousins twice removed! :bysmilie: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm confused too-----'cause I don't know which of Pat's dogs is Deni! Is it Ch.Richelieu's Undeniable? Looks like the name could be shortened to Deni.........She always has such perfect looking show dogs. She is amazing at grooming for one thing, but I love the look of her dogs.

Do you know anything about the #17 dog Montara's Oh So Hansome Moriah, breeder Eliz. Dean & Patrick Sharit? I don't recognize the names of the breeders of the dog except his sire is a Divine bred dog.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats, Stacy and Marina! I'm glad it went so well for you all! :biggrin:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Yay for the Bellarata Maltese!

You go Chowder.

Way to go Lucy.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

WOW! Congratulations! They're all winners in my book. I'm definitely not a judge, but they're all just so darn cute!


----------

